# Ha i ja też zostałem tatą

## Drwisz

Normalnie, jestem szczęśliwy. Cieszę się tym bardziej, że czekałem na to długo.

----------

## Kajan

GRATULACJE  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

 :Smile:  tak trzymać, tatuśku. jezeli w wieku 1 roczku wejdzie tutaj i bedzie miał jakis problem z Gentoo, typu, ze tatuś mu złego chmoda ustawił na niektóre foldery i ze nie ma dostepu do /etc, obiecuje, ze go nie zjade :]

----------

## Yatmai

Dziś jak szedłem do pracy podjechał samochód pod przedszkole i wyskoczył z niego taki mały partyzant, mało nie zacząłem się śmiać na całą ulicę jak zobaczyłem jego minę "a co by tu spsocić"  :Very Happy: 

Życzę Ci dużo cierpliwości i obyś każdego dnia dalej był szczęśliwy opiekując się taką pociechą  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

congratsy, a szanowna malzonka juz wie ? :] zartuje oczywiscie  :Smile: 

zycze duzo duzo cierpliwosci :] no i musisz byc twardy, niejedna noc pewnie spedzisz jedna reka kolyszac kolyske a druga obslugujac klawiature :]...

----------

## Drwisz

Chcę Wam podziękować za dobre słowa. I kurde naprawdę się cieszę.

 *Psycepa wrote:*   

>  congratsy, a szanowna malzonka juz wie ? :]

 

Teraz już tak   :Razz: 

----------

## nbvcxz

gratuluję i życzę wytrwałości (teraz zaczyna się dopiero robota   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Yatmai

A potem te problemy jak się nie będzie słuchał... "kurcze próbowałem już ssh, ftp, gg, nawet telnet a do niego wciąż nie dociera"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Drwisz

Teraz to naprawdę już niegługo, góra tydzień. Ale mam stracha. Brrry

----------

## pancurski

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Normalnie, jestem szczęśliwy. Cieszę się tym bardziej, że czekałem na to długo.

 

Gratulacje.

Kilka miesiecy zostałem ojcem i nie jest tak strasznie jak mówili znajomi   :Laughing: 

Choć prawdą jest, że np. film ogląda sie w trzy wieczory a nie jeden    :Very Happy: 

Głowa do góry i pozdrawiam.

----------

## garnus

gratuluje i trzymam kciuki

ps jak kilka dni temu napisalem na forum o kasowaniu partycji przez instalatora win xp to zostalem lekko upomniany za brak zwiazku z gentoo a tu prosze taki temat  :Razz: 

----------

## Drwisz

Zmieniłem temat bo dzisiaj ZOSTAŁEM TATĄ super chłopaka  :Smile: 

Garnus bo nie pisałeś w OTW. Swoją drogą niezłe porównanie  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

no no no :] to Twoje (a właściwie Wasze) zdrowie  :Smile: 

jaki się zowie?

----------

## Drwisz

A zwie sie Kostek  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

ciekawe. to pełne imię?

----------

## Drwisz

A nie, to nie jest pełne imię.  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

a od jakiego to jest zdrobnienie?

----------

## Pryka

zapewne Konstanty  :Razz: 

----------

## Drwisz

Konstantyn. Mam troszkę wiecej zajęć i czasem nawet nie mam ochoty odpisywać na posty za co przepraszam. Pozdrówka

----------

## Drwisz

Szybko czas leci  :Smile:  ledwie to miało opuchnięte oczka a tu już pierwszy ząbek  :Smile: .

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Konstantyn. Mam troszkę wiecej zajęć i czasem nawet nie mam ochoty odpisywać na posty za co przepraszam. Pozdrówka

 

Kurcze, mnie skojarzyło się z Kostrzewskim Romanem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Drwisz

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

>  *Drwisz wrote:*   Konstantyn. Mam troszkę wiecej zajęć i czasem nawet nie mam ochoty odpisywać na posty za co przepraszam. Pozdrówka 
> 
> Kurcze, mnie skojarzyło się z Kostrzewskim Romanem 

 

Niezbadane są ścieżki umysłu   :Shocked: 

----------

